# Phillips Directv Tivo Receiver



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

does anyone know anything the phillips directv tivo receiver i have one and was thinking about buying a new card and have it activated any comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

It will still work, but you won't get any of the new MPEG-4 HD channels that have been launched this year. (If it is a HD Tivo)

You also won't be able to get any of the NFL Sunday Ticket Games this year, as they are MPEG-4 as well.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

jrwinter - I think you'd be better off with a newer receiver. The DSR-6000 dates from about 2001, if I recall correctly.

I recycled my 2 old ones 3 years ago.


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

jrwinter said:


> does anyone know anything the phillips directv tivo receiver i have one and was thinking about buying a new card and have it activated any comments would be greatly appreciated!


I have a Phillips 708 and it's been rock solid ever since I purchased it. The only downside is that it is not able to record MPEG-4 which will eventually become the DBS broadcast standard in the future.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

The 6000 wasn't the last model. The DSR-704 and DSR-708 were still being installed circa 2004-2005. They function just like any other series 2 DirecTivo. I loved them, and had 3 708s at one point before they started getting switched out for HR20s. There is still one active 708 on my account.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moved to the Legacy Receiver forum.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I had two of them, and LOVED them. One just recently departed, and will be missed.
The otehr is still ging strong and used every day for 5 years.
They are not HD but great as SD. You probably got a deal on it too.
I say do it, for the features, ease of use, you can't beat them.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a 708, awesome machine. Reliable and worked perfectly. 

Mine was all hacked as well (to get a larger HDD and TWP) and worked flawelessly. 

Now its retired as the HR21 took its place


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a DSR7000 and it's been rock solid (just a 2nd HD from Weaknees)!


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the DSR-708, still up and running........... Great machine. I say go for it..................


----------

